# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Meteor, smartwatch with Voice & Gesture Control, Kreyos Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Kreyos

"KREYOS: The ONLY Smartwatch With Voice & Gesture Control" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

KREYOS: the only smartwatch with voice & gesture control
June 21, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Kreyos Meteor: Or how I spend $170 on a useless watch with a walkie talkie speaker... 

 Published on Aug 11, 2014




> I've searched for weeks trying to find a Kreyos Meteor review because they said they mailed out Meteors to early backers. I hoped hat there would've been a lot of people testing the watches out and throwing up video on YouTube... I now know why...

----------


## Airicist

Kreyos Meteor Review - DO NOT BUY THIS 

Published on Aug 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Utter Failure Of Kreyos Smartwatch With $1.5 Million In Backing Shows The Continued Perils Of Hardware Crowdfunding"

by David Ruddock
August 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Kreyos smartwatch: We're not a scam, just a trainwreck"

by Jared Newman
September 16, 2014

----------

